# In praise of Lost



## noiseboyuk (Apr 26, 2010)

Only a few episodes left. I'm gonna come out and say it - I think Lost is the greatest TV drama series ever made. Better than Twin Peaks (ducks for cover), whose final series was a mess.

I think the show as absolutely held its quality level high for six years. Each season has had a few weaker moments (none more so than season 1 with the dreadful Charlie drugs / band story), but the lulls are few and far between. Given TV schedules and budgets, the quality of writing, acting and technical craft all round has been extraordinary.

Most of all, they've kept everyone guessing to the end. We won't know what's really been going on til that final episode (and if anyone dares leak it here - or any spoiler - I'll set the smoke monster on them to rip them limb from limb). And yet although it is complex to be sure, there is an overwhelming internal logic to the show - to have it make sense AND keep people guessing right to the end is no mean feat.

Of course kudos to Giachinno. Again, a show with a score of this calibre is rare indeed. It has so added to the whole feel of the show. And also some nerdy kudos to the sound design team, who have created the most incredible other-worldly noises throughout all 6 series.

I won't cope when its gone. But thanks to Lindelof, Cuse and the hundreds of others who have worked at the top of their game to give us the thrillride that is Lost.


----------



## dp_audio (Apr 26, 2010)

Great show. Personally, I thought the story went a little too far out during the past few seasons, but still I watched it. This final season has been pretty good. And I agree, Michael Giacchino has done a fantastic job with the score.


----------



## Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

I like it and it is one of the greatest, but BSG still wins unless Lost pulls a sensible ending. Still, having fun watching it 

Off topic last weeks explosion near the start was the worst effect I've seen in Lost, I have no idea how they let that one go.


----------



## Lex (Apr 26, 2010)

BSG crushes Lost in every way...where BSG knew how and when to stop with style, Lost got lost in mambo jumbo over time..

aLex


----------



## Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Its like Lost got lost LOLOLOL

I r funni kitteh


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 26, 2010)

Lex @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> BSG crushes Lost in every way...where BSG knew how and when to stop with style, Lost got lost in mambo jumbo over time..
> 
> aLex



See, now I gave up with BSG midway through season 2. The ratio of quality to poor episodes seemed about 4:1 to me. I could definitely see why it has such a big following, but it seemed wildly inconsistent - so often the characterisations and plots were, frankly, banal imho.

But no doubt some think the same about Lost! It has just gripped me in the same way that BSG didn't. It has so many interesting characters (not Jack, obviously), whereas tbh it was only the Cylon-clone-who-didn't-know-she-was-a-Cylon that really interested me in BSG (sorry, can't remember her name(s)). The admiral, president, Starbuck, the jock pilots... they all seemed kinda run of the mill to me. Wheres in Lost we have Ben Linus, Sayid, Desmond, Locke - all fascinating enigmas (and plenty more decent characters besides).

IMHO (again) Lost has been just the right length. It's had enough time to really build the mythology and explore the characters (and season 6 has this fascinating twist on the characters of course) but hasn't overdone it, and has clearly been building to one overarching conclusion for a long time, which is dramatically very satisfying. I think the previous season was perhaps the weakest, but this season has been outstanding.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2010)

*Lost* had an amazing first season.... then over time it became garbage.

It boggles my mind that people still watch this show. It's just Lindelof and Cuse piling mysterious junk onto mysterious junk. It's the most convoluted thing I've ever seen, and I thought *Heroes* was pretty bad. Anytime someone is about to die on *Lost* I'm like ehhhh they'll just come back to life thanks to time travel or some crap.

I get the feeling that those who still watch the show(last episode had the fewest viewers ever) are just waiting for it to end so they can get all their "answers".

I hope future shows learn from *Heroes* and *Lost*'s mistakes. Do not make a show with both flashbacks and flashforwards. Just pick one.

*BSG* crushes *Lost*. I just got the big box set of all the *BSG* seasons and extra stuff on BluRay. So excited to watch from the beginning again.

Luckily, there's still some good shows on TV. *Dexter* and *Breaking Bad* are both awesome. Anyone who hasn't seen *Breaking Bad* needs to give that a shot. 

Filming starts this June for Frank Darabont's *The Walking Dead*. I've read part of the pilot episode's script and it's pretty good. A weekly show about zombies is somethin I can get behind. It should be arriving on the AMC in October.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2010)

And about Lost's length... it's about 4 seasons too long. Originally this show was supposed to only be a couple seasons until it got huge ratings. Once the dollar signs were firmly in place in everyone's eyes they decided to drag it out for another half decade.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 26, 2010)

I liked heroes and watched it so far, but indeed, the show is getting more and more tired!... :-/

About lost, I lost interest after the 2nd season, I'm afraid.

Southpark on the other hand... mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 26, 2010)

I like Lost a lot. Better than BSG. And I'm a scify fan. 

The casting in Lost is just great IMO. Lots of likable character. My favorite is Desmond. 

P.S. Of course after 6 years you get cliche and stuff but I'm still looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 26, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> And about Lost's length... it's about 4 seasons too long. Originally this show was supposed to only be a couple seasons until it got huge ratings. Once the dollar signs were firmly in place in everyone's eyes they decided to drag it out for another half decade.



Well each to their own and all that, but you're dead wrong about everything! AFAIK it was never intended to be 2 seasons. Once it made it from pilot to show, it was genuinely open-ended until mid way through season 3, when a firm end date was set. They then knew how to pace the remainder of the run, and they've done this extremely well.

I find again and again on forums that the people who don't get on with Lost tend to be people who have become impatient with it, wanting more instant gratification perhaps. I LOVE its pacing. Series 2 was my favourite in many ways, all that endless hanging about in the hatch, not knowing ANYTHING but very very slowly teasing things out... it's cracking storytelling, and the show has proved time and again that patience is rewarded.

One of the great joys of watching it now is seeing how things from all the previous seasons tie together. Sure there's a lot to take in, but what I think it so admirable is that Lost rarely loses focus on character even while it is exploring really complex ideas. This is where BSG was so weak, the characters were as 2D as they come. Ben Linus is worth a thousands Starbucks...

Ahem, imho...


----------



## hbuus (Apr 26, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> *Lost* had an amazing first season.... then over time it became garbage.
> 
> It boggles my mind that people still watch this show. It's just Lindelof and Cuse piling mysterious junk onto mysterious junk.



+1


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 26, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> > And about Lost's length... it's about 4 seasons too long. Originally this show was supposed to only be a couple seasons until it got huge ratings. Once the dollar signs were firmly in place in everyone's eyes they decided to drag it out for another half decade.
> ...



Yea, thats actually why i gave up earlier thinking they were gonna play reruns everyday which is what i did a couple of years later and then i was hooked. 

And Ben is my 2nd favorite character. But he probably should be first. It's just that Desmond is just too freaking likable(brother).


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the pleasure to play with Emil Richards a couple years ago, and he told me he was recording things for Lost, and that they were actually playing the pieces of the shagged airplane for percussive efx... seemed like a brilliant idea :D


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 26, 2010)

Heroes: Was great int he first Season. Probably should've ended it there. It had a climax and and ending...and then they kept going with some new story that was not really that interesting at all. NOW I'm not even sure what Heroes is doing as I haven't touched it since. Music in Heroes was...ok.

BSG: There were some fairly dull areas, but BSG is one big arc. And I like TV shows that concentrate on being just one huge arc. The last season of BSG alone is worth it, as you finally see how every ties together. And well...not to mention McCreary's score.

Lost: I watched this till the end of 3, when the lsland disappeared. Then people kept telling me they were back in some huge flashback for several episodes. When I heard that I wasn't really interested. The show just kind of Lost (lol) it's flair that it had in the first season. I do like the older style music they have in Lost.

There are a lot of TV shows out there that didn't flow long enough, and some that flow too long. Heck I'd be watching Fireffly if it kept going forever.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> There are a lot of TV shows out there that didn't flow long enough, and some that flow too long. Heck I'd be watching Fireffly if it kept going forever.



Firefly and Carnivale are two shows that deserved more seasons.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> Lost: I watched this till the end of 3, when the lsland disappeared. Then people kept telling me they were back in some huge flashback for several episodes. When I heard that I wasn't really interested. The show just kind of Lost (lol) it's flair that it had in the first season. I do like the older style music they have in Lost.



Blimey, who told you that?! Rubbish. (and cos I'm a nerd I know the island actually disappeared at the end of season 4)

Honestly, this final season has just been a total joy (a few eps after the opener were only ok, but since about 6 eps in it's been orgasmically good week after week....

OK, off to watch... House. Too formulaic to be REALLY amazing, but good stuff nonetheless. Hugh Laurie IS awesome.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 26, 2010)

Never fell for it.
It just was too over the top and unbelievable to me.

Best dramatic series?

Check out "The Wire" 
That's real cinema for you!


----------



## Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> Never fell for it.
> It just was too over the top and unbelievable to me.



Not much of a scifi fan eh?


----------



## jlb (Apr 26, 2010)

The only good thing was Evangeline lily...very nice


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 26, 2010)

Ed @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Never fell for it.
> ...



Actually not.
I'm a big sci-fi fan, only it has to be good, and believable in its extrapolations or story line.
Favorites: Blade Runner, Alien, Brazil, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, Matrix 1, Gattaca...etc


----------



## Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> I'm a big sci-fi fan, only it has to be good, and believable in its extrapolations or story line.
> Favorites: Blade Runner, Alien, Brazil, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, Matrix 1, Gattaca...etc



Then I guess you have your own definition of believable, but whatever you like lol


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm lost in Lost. The last season started here in Sweden a month ago. So cooool!


----------

